

Amazing Career Advice For College Grads From LinkedIn's Billionaire Founder - rahulroy
http://www.businessinsider.com/amazing-career-advice-for-college-grads-from-linkedins-billionaire-founder-2013-5?op=1

======
pcrh
Fairly standard stuff. However, here is one piece of advice for Hoffman: do
not use one hundred and twelve full-page stock images to convey a few
paragraphs of advice.

~~~
jbackus
It looks like this was a presentation. If you were in the audience would you
have preferred a dozen heavily condensed bullet point slides?

~~~
HarryHirsch
Sure. Martin Luther's had some immortal words on giving presentations: "Tritt
fest auf. Tu's Maul auf. Hör bald auf."

(Stand tall. Speak loud. Don't take long.)

------
spencerhawkins
"Take intelligent risks, and you will find opportunities that others miss."

